# excision of multiple neurofibromas



## jenmar (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello...does anyone know if I can code 64788(excision of neurofibroma) four times with mod59 on the last three?  There is one on the forehead, one on the chin, and two on the hand, separate incisions for all.


----------



## msr1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

you should be able too, my coding software doesn't show any active edits


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 3, 2012)

yes, I would to show separate


----------



## jenmar (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for your help!!!


----------

